# 2 sets of twins in 45 mins, and we're done!



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Both my girls kidded within 1 hour of each other - whew!
One doe looked like she was carrying a single but the second baby plopped out breech. Surprise! She is really small so I am watching her closely.

:kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 

Both mamas have accepted her own AND her sisters' babies. They all just belly up to whatever milk bar is closest... Is this normal? I didn't separate them because they are so close.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

SOOO cute! Congratulations! :stars: 

-Tina


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....so adorable...congrats.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Cute babies! I'd say as long as they are getting along it's fine having them together.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

congrats!! they're so cute


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww they are so precious! I think it's AWESOME that the mama's have bonded with the babies like they have!


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

I had 2 half sisters kid within 30 minutes of each other in December. Lucy had triplets but rejected her buckling. Zoey had twins and took the buckling as hers. I think that the buckling got Zoey's birthing fluids on him and that's why his mom rejected him and Zoey took him. Only problem was the buckling kept knocking Zoeys kids out of the way to feed. We almost lost one. We had a house goat for a week at Christmas. We put a diaper on her and took her to Christmas Eve dinner. She was the hit of the dinner!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh...SO cute! Congrats!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Would you look at them? How adorable are they? I just want to grab them and snuggle with them.

I would say that if the mom's are ok with the other babies, I sure would leave them together.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh my gosh how cute!!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable!  If the mom's are being nice to each other and to the kids, let them together...just watch and be sure that each baby is getting their belly full :wink:


----------

